# tyres again



## cipro (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all tyres 215/70/15 michelin X I have no hand book still waiting for 
lazydays shropshire to get one,on the door post it says 80 psi would this
be true ????????????  They are on fiat base CI I have 70psi at the moment 
Lazydays said my tyre pressures have been checked fnx


----------



## cipro (Apr 28, 2007)

*tyres*

thanks ***** I had noticed on the tyre 80psi max.Also I have been trying to find achart for mh tyre pressures but not with much success although i did
 picked up alot of rv sites and they said tyre pressures are very important and like you said low tyre pressure causes the tyre to run hot.

thanks again


----------



## pappajohn (Apr 30, 2007)

hi cipro, day or two late. my kontiki runs the same size tyres at 59psi front and 62psi rear. fully loaded it,s weight is short of 3.5 tons so there all differant.
one front was underpressure for a while and ran very hot. john.

ps. as i mentioned in a previous post, CHECK YOUR VALVES FOR DETERIATION AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## roland rat (Apr 30, 2007)

*Tyre Pressures*

Just for iformation, I run my Hymer 550 Mercs tyres at 45lbs front and 55lbs rear as per the handbook and the ride is brilliant. The make is Continental Vanco and they run very cool at these pressures
                                                                   Roland Rat.


----------



## voxol51 (May 3, 2007)

Under inflated tyres are a problem - but over inflated can also run hot.
Handbooks will often show the pressures stated as max on the tyres.
The sidewalls of my vancos say 65 max
My Mclouis handbook says 65 all round.
Mercedes plate says 40 front, 60 rear.
I sent an email to Vanco with my actual axle weights, and their reply was
43 front, 60 rear.
Most tyre companies have a website with a list of pressures for tyres running at certain weights, or a contact to find the info.

voxy.


----------



## Kontiki (May 6, 2007)

Whilst in Spain I met another Frankia owner who had written to Michelin regarding the tyre pressure for his vehicle. The tyres were Michelin XC Camping type. They provided him with details based on the weight of the van, I did copy some of the info but from what I recall it was 1psi for every 34kg of weight with 10% added to the front for the increased load while under braking. Michelin said you should get your vehicle weighed in its fully loaded condition & not assume the manufacturers weight of the vehicle. Mine came to 68psi front & 62psi rear.
Depending on your tyre manufacture your should maybe contact them & ask the question about the pressure for your particular vehicle.
It seems motorhome manufacturers opt for the safe option of it is probably safer to have the tyre overinflated rahter than under inflated & not regard what would give a more comfortable ride.


----------



## walkers (May 7, 2007)

my swift capri according to swift the coachbuilder should have 55psi all round this is less than that stated by fiat the base vehicle manufacturer the only reason i can think of is comfort and wonder if it would be safer and better for the tyres to follow fiats reccomendations of 4.3 bar front 62psi and 4.5 bar rear 65psi fully laden weights


----------



## walkers (May 7, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I have seen too many big trucks blow the tyres due to under inflation or overload. I keep mine at the recommended pressure by Hymer & Fiat at 70psi
> I have Mich camping tyres (15 inch) and my van runs at 3400kg most of the time
> Rather a bit hard than ablow out & mine never get hot


i agree graham just can't understand why manufacturers alter the info given by the base vehicle manufacturer who we assume does extensive testing to make sure they have the correct pressures


----------



## walkers (May 7, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Think a few of them try for a softer ride, at the expense of possible blow outs.
> They do not have to change the wheel.
> I have changed  a few supersingle truck tyres in my time in 35deg plus heat & it is sure not fun!


or trying to control it when the tyre gives either i should imagine fortunately not been in that situation and hopefully never will


----------



## happybonzo (May 12, 2007)

I have been thinking about tyres recently. 
Seeing that we run quite hig pressures in them do you think that we should be using bolt-in type valves as opposed to the mushroom valves that are normally fitted?


----------



## rupert (May 12, 2007)

*Valves*



			
				happybonzo said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about tyres recently.
> Seeing that we run quite hig pressures in them do you think that we should be using bolt-in type valves as opposed to the mushroom valves that are normally fitted?


I have got bolt in valves in my wheels


----------



## cipro (May 12, 2007)

*cheers*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> I have seen too many big trucks blow the tyres due to under inflation or overload. I keep mine at the recommended pressure by Hymer & Fiat at 70psi
> I have Mich camping tyres (15 inch) and my van runs at 3400kg most of the time
> Rather a bit hard than ablow out & mine never get hot



Just done 1500 miles at 70 psi ***** checked temp regular just out of interest and they were fine thanks again ***** and others


----------

